
Ask HN: Existing convertible note advantage or obstacle for YC? - some1else
We applied for the previous YC batch, but didn&#x27;t get in. Now we have an opportunity to receive a $75000 convertible note loan from a national trust. However, we&#x27;d like to apply for the W16 batch, and we&#x27;re wondering whether this increases or decreases our chances of being accepted?<p>Thanks
======
rajacombinator
I'm not affiliated with YC so I can only speculate. But I imagine, all things
being equal, that the investment would increase your chances of getting in,
provided the terms and valuation are not substantially worse than usual. It's
a vote of confidence, which has value. (Although substantially less since it's
a govt fund.)

You really shouldn't be basing important business decisions like this on their
impact on your snowball's chance of getting into the highly competitive YC
though. Unless you were really close to getting in last time. (Like, you went
and interviewed and they said that you were really close.) The fact that you
are bodes poorly for your chances.

~~~
some1else
I'd like to clarify that we try not to make business decisions based on
speculation. Just wanted to reassure myself that we're not wasting time
filling out the application. Thanks for the reply.

~~~
pavornyoh
I think filling out the application again is time well spent. A 100 people
here can respond and say, yes it helps you get in validating and pumping you
up only to be rejected again then what?. If you are keen on getting in, have
at it again by filling it out and see what happens. Also, getting in the 2nd
time will depend on how well you answer why/what caused you to be rejected in
the first place.Drew Houston was rejected the first time and got in the 2nd
time..:)

~~~
some1else
We occasionally revisit the interview prep tool
([http://ycinterview.com/](http://ycinterview.com/)), and that's definitely 15
minutes well spent. Communicating these things in writing takes longer by
default though, and can take as much as you're willing to spend on it. It's
hard to notice that you reached the point of diminishing returns.

------
alain94040
Increases. It shows the beginning of some external validation: it's not just
you who thinks you have a great idea, others agree with their money. It's not
as good as having customers, but it's still a signal.

------
ig1
Unlikely to make a difference unless the money is from a brand name
investor/yc-connected investor.

